# JsP allgemein



## Rj (10. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich bestimmte daten je nach ausgweählter aktion in einer jsp seite anzeigen !

z.B.: index.jsp?action=content1 // Zeigt Inhalt 1 an 
        index.jsp?action=content2 // Zeigt Inhalt 2 an

wie kann ich sowas realisieren ?


----------



## martinkk (11. Mai 2004)

Am besten so:
Du hast deine jsp Files, welche die links zum Anklicken beinhalten. Diese verweisen auf einen Dispatcher (servlet) der dich dann weiterlinkt (den Dispatcher kannst du dir auch sparen - ich find's aber praktisch)

in einer Datei seite1.jsp hast du den Link:

```
[url="<%=response.encodeURL("]">Home[/url]
```
dann kommst du im Programmablauf zum Dispatcher (stink normales Servlet)

```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException
 {
String targetURL = "";
// schnipp schnapp (...) ih hab nur die wesentliche Teile reinkopiert...
String a = request.getParameter("action");
    if (a != null)
    { 
      if (a.equalsIgnoreCase("Home"))
      {
        targetURL = "/Home.jsp";
      }
// und so weiter....
// und dann noch weiterleiten...
  targetURL = response.encodeURL(targetURL);
  RequestDispatcher rd = request.getRequestDispatcher(targetURL);
  rd.forward(request, response);

}
```

Hat's geholfen?


----------



## Rj (11. Mai 2004)

Ja danke!


----------

